# DOes anybody know enough chemistry to tell me...



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 17, 2009)

Does butane honey oil have any butane left in it when you heat it up that final time and scrape it up into a container?  How do you know that it doesn't have some strange compound dispersed thru it's matrix that is toxic.  I'm a soapmaker, and i can balance a simple chemistry equation, but i haven't ever seen anything on butane plus pot (yes, solvent, but that's still plus the solvent) that was actually written by someone with a chemistry background.  Why does it remain runny if it doesn't have anything left in it that is causing it to be thin enough to run. The hash i have been used to in life is the regular loose hash, the kind that comes from a dried plant that you collect, heat/iron/press into a form; and the kind that comes from an undead plant that you press off of the plant, then roll into balls on the ends of your fingers until you feel the contact high make you forget what you were doing or get tired of pitchy fingers; and getting triches off of dried plants using the freezer/coldwater/agitation and drying the water back off (not a solvent, not a balanced equation to worry about).  The butane oil looks like honey, seems to pour like honey, seems to remain like honey, so... is it really reduced to just the triches, or does it have some other compound left in it to wonder about when using butane.

Like, is it safe?

Thanks anyone.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 17, 2009)

Ahh IME youre not talking BHO but rather iso hash. BHO , when the butane is flashed off using warm water there is no residuals so its rather "pitchy" to use youre terminology. Iso  using the Isopropyl 90% is still runny and may actually have remants left in. 
I dont know of anyone here with the chem background to answer youre question.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 17, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Ahh IME youre not talking BHO but rather iso hash. BHO , when the butane is flashed off using warm water there is no residuals so its rather "pitchy" to use youre terminology. Iso using the Isopropyl 90% is still runny and may actually have remants left in.
> I dont know of anyone here with the chem background to answer youre question.


 
The alcohol one i make is dry and crackly on the plate on the edges, light greenish looking stuff, dark blackish and a gooey mess in the middle. My etoh hash is dark and green and way different than that golden syrupy looking stuff.   Isn't the honey oil i keep looking at, the light honey coloured one made from the butane method?  now im really confused.  If i could make something with the alcohol that came out looking like the honey i keep seeing i wouldn't be asking about the butane, i thought that the pretty stuff was from the butane???


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2009)

Cannabis Alchemy has step by step instruction for the DIY. It might still be available thru amazon .


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 17, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> The alcohol one i make is dry and crackly on the plate on the edges, light greenish looking stuff, dark blackish and a gooey mess in the middle. My etoh hash is dark and green and way different than that golden syrupy looking stuff. Isn't the honey oil i keep looking at, the light honey coloured one made from the butane method? now im really confused. If i could make something with the alcohol that came out looking like the honey i keep seeing i wouldn't be asking about the butane, i thought that the pretty stuff was from the butane???


I have never seen golden, honey-like, iso oil. Even when only shaken for 60 seconds and strained..once scraped it's a black, resin looking tar. I have gotten powdery, tan colored iso-oil but when scraped together it turns into the same goey black tar like substance. IME butane is much,much cleaner..but I still didn't answer your question


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 18, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> I have never seen golden, honey-like, iso oil. Even when only shaken for 60 seconds and strained..once scraped it's a black, resin looking tar. I have gotten powdery, tan colored iso-oil but when scraped together it turns into the same goey black tar like substance. IME butane is much,much cleaner..but I still didn't answer your question


 
Totally agree, i like the 'look' of the butane made too... but i wonder if it's really all that safe, it's clean looking all right, but i wonder what might be left residually, even if it's clear.  As it is i don't use iso, i use ethal alcohol,  white lightening.  Rubbing alcohol isn't safe either i don't think, only ethal alcohol was fit for actual consumption back when i went to school.  But i'm no chemist, i'm a nurse actually.  But my alcohol made hash is always green to black and far from the lovely honey looking stuff...


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 18, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Cannabis Alchemy has step by step instruction for the DIY. It might still be available thru amazon .


 
Thanks, i'll buy one.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2009)

It depends on the butane, all are not created equal, cheap butane has a oil in it after evaporation.

Use at least triple refined, 5x is much cleaner.


----------



## Hick (Sep 18, 2009)

It 'isn't' hash because the _solvent_, extracts "_essential iols"_, not only the thc. (those 'oil' are what makes/keeps it liquid form.. "IMO")
  I've not a LOT of ecpeience with butane extraction, but have probably made a gallon of iso oil.  90% iso is 10% water. You 'can' evaporate that water off, also. It just requires low heat and more time.


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> It 'isn't' hash because the _solvent_, extracts "_essential iols"_, not only the thc. (those 'oil' are what makes/keeps it liquid form.. "IMO")
> I've not a LOT of ecpeience with butane extraction, but have probably made a gallon of iso oil.  90% iso is 10% water. You 'can' evaporate that water off, also. It just requires low heat and more time.



When reagent grade ethanol is made 100%, the last 5% or so of water requires benzene  to remove the last bit of water. Just boiling it off won't really do it, because its hydroscopic. Even Everclear is not 100%. (98.4%).


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 18, 2009)

Could a lab find traces of butane after the process? Yes.

Is it enough to harm you? I don't know. It would depend on how much of it you put into your body.

If you made some, had it analyzed and then gave the report to a place like the Mayo Clinic, then they could look at the various substances in it and tell you what effect those substances in that amount, would do to you.

The human liver hates almost all chemicals. Some cause more harm than others.

I think with Butane or ISO oils, it's a matter of quantity more than anything.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 18, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> It 'isn't' hash because the _solvent_, extracts "_essential iols"_, not only the thc. (those 'oil' are what makes/keeps it liquid form.. "IMO")
> I've not a LOT of ecpeience with butane extraction, but have probably made a gallon of iso oil. 90% iso is 10% water. You 'can' evaporate that water off, also. It just requires low heat and more time.


 
ok, so you recon that it's other plants oils in with the thc that keeps the honey oil honey-like, and not left over butane in the matrix somewhere? right?

ok everybody, here i go... never made any butane stuff in my life, gotta start somewhere tho i guess.  i found three can's of ronson brand, is that going to be alright?  this brand i mean???


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 18, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Could a lab find traces of butane after the process? Yes.
> 
> Is it enough to harm you? I don't know. It would depend on how much of it you put into your body.
> 
> ...


 
We have a killer lab at the hospital, wish i could have someone do something with a sample...


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 18, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> We have a killer lab at the hospital, wish i could have someone do something with a sample...


Yeah, if you smoke weed all your life, it might kill you before you get to 75...wait...I've already got there...24 days until my 76th.

I guess it will have to kill me before I'm 85...heheheheehehe


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 18, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> ok, so you recon that it's other plants oils in with the thc that keeps the honey oil honey-like, and not left over butane in the matrix somewhere? right?
> 
> ok everybody, here i go... never made any butane stuff in my life, gotta start somewhere tho i guess. i found three can's of ronson brand, is that going to be alright? this brand i mean???


Personally I would not use ronson. Colibri..and I've heard vector is good. Spray some on a mirror/glass and see what it leaves after it dries ;-]


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 18, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Personally I would not use ronson. Colibri..and I've heard vector is good. Spray some on a mirror/glass and see what it leaves after it dries ;-]


 
ok, good idea!  thank you everybody.

happy b-day stoney.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 19, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> happy b-day stoney.


Ha! Thanks man. You're about 23 days early!


----------



## umbra (Sep 19, 2009)

SkunkPatronus said:
			
		

> ok, so you recon that it's other plants oils in with the thc that keeps the honey oil honey-like, and not left over butane in the matrix somewhere? right?
> 
> ok everybody, here i go... never made any butane stuff in my life, gotta start somewhere tho i guess.  i found three can's of ronson brand, is that going to be alright?  this brand i mean???



No this is not correct. Alcohol is hydroscopic. It will dissolve all alcohol based plant oils as well as all water based plant essences. This is why iso is black. Butane is a much more selective solvent. The processes are different as well. Alcohol is a cold percolation process and butane is a high pressure supercritical extraction.   try hxxp://www.edenlabs.org


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 19, 2009)

You need to post this site in it's own thread, interesting to say the least.  Kinda wondering about the liquid co2 now


----------

